# Rocky



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm more than a little scared about Rocky.

Peg had said yesterday that she did not think he was feeling well. I'm afraid I was rather dismissive of it. He has been very subdued recently and this morning, we both noticed he was cowering, as if we had mistreated him. In fact, he went into the bathroom behind the toilet and would not come out this morning. We took his temperature and it was 103.5 (I think) and he was actually whimpering some. Peg is on fall break this week so she took him in immediately when the vet opened. She said they are keeping him today to do some tests. They will do an x-ray and a biopsy to try and figure out what this is.

This is really very upsetting for us... Rocky has had what amounted to a cold once and otherwise, he has been as healthy as a horse. He is sort of the Rock of our doggy world and i don't know what I'd do if...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope Rocky feels better very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Hang in there. let us know what the vet finds out.
I'll be thinking about you all and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Steve I am so sorry to hear that Rocky is not normal. Please know that you all will be in my thoughts and prayers. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: For Rocky rayer:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending lots of love, thoughts and prayers to Rocky. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Rocky is not feeling well. Hope you get some good news from the vet and that Rocky starts feeling better real soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending love and prayers for Rocky rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing bad is going to happen to the Rock. Just let us know what the doctor says. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor Rocky! I sure hope he feels better real soon rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't believe Steve mentioned what they are x-raying and doing the biopsy on.

The vet found a mass on Rocky's throat. I know how scared you and Peg are, Steve. I just know our little-big Rocky will be okay.

Still praying like crazy and waiting for good news. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve - I'm sending positive thoughts to you and the big boy. I hope you can update us soon with good news.

xoxoxo
Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for The Rock. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about Rocky. I hope and pray that it is nothing serious. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

big hugs heading your way.... :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, Steve -- it's time for us all to storm the gates of heaven and pray like fury for Rocky. 

We're on it!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Saying a prayer for Rocky. PLEASE let us know.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm adding my prayers to the mix and will be anxiously waiting for an update. Oh, I do hope all is well with Rocky!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh no! poor Rocky! I hope it's just a fluke and he is feeling better straight away :grouphug: :grouphug: Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh no! I'm so upset to learn little Rocky is ill! I'm praying this is nothing more than a case of tonsilitis! ( yes dogs so get this like humans) 
Will continue to look for an update and of course will be praying like crazy!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: Sending up prayers for Rocky.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lots of prayers for Rocky and your family :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rocky is in my prayers. I hope he feels much better soon.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh no, not another one. I hope you can update us with good news. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm praying to St. Francis for your beautiful Rocky.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're also sending lots of prayers for Rocky. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please update when you have news.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I don't believe Steve mentioned what they are x-raying and doing the biopsy on.
> 
> The vet found a mass on Rocky's throat. I know how scared you and Peg are, Steve. I just know our little-big Rocky will be okay.[/B]



I didn't know that. Sending prayers right away...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope he feels better soon and that it is just a fatty growth. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Chicknde (Apr 10, 2007)

Keeping Rocky and your family in our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, I have brought him home and Peg says the mass on his throat / neck area is much smaller. He is still acting rather subdued, but at least he is not cowering as he was this morning. The best the vet could tell me was that it was an infection of unknown origin. The doctor gave me 2 prescriptions... one is Cefa and the other is Rimadyl. I'm not sure which is which but one is an antibiotic and I'm told the other is an anti inflammatory. I believe they took an biopsy, but it is not listed on the invoice...???? so I'm not sure. Our instructions were to monitor him and this mass and if he is not considerably better by Friday, take him back in.

As I think I said, Peg has the week off (and I don't) and I was just about to head out the door this morning as she was giving him the once over, trying to figure out what was up. I did briefly feel the area she found on this throat... but I didn't spend the time feeling it that she did. I'm very thankful she had the time to check him out and find this and I'm also thankful to everyone here who was saying a prayer for him. I make jokes about Rocky because of his size... but on the doggy side of things, he really is the leader here and I just could not imagine having anything happen to him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad it's just an infection and nothing worse! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

FYI, the Cefa is an antibiotic and Rimadyl is for pain. Do watch him closely as some dogs have had a very bad recation to Rimadyl.

:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Steve, 

I know exactly how you feel. Hopefully, you and Peg will relax and take care. Praying for a speedy recovery for Rocky. Please tell him my girls say hi!

Kerry


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~ This sounds promising!!! We'll keep the prayers coming :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Maybe switch from Rimadyl to Metacam?

You go little/big Rock man. We love you :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! What a scare and what a relief in the end. You and your family have my thoughts and prayers. I hope he is better when the meds kick into his system! :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Lot's of Prayers for Rocky still comin your way. rayer: Rimadyl can cause tummy upset so keep an eye out for that, be sure to give it to him with a little food. Being at home getting lot's of love can only help Rocky get better. 

Hope he starts feeling better soon. 

Leslie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve ~ This sounds promising!!! We'll keep the prayers coming
> 
> Maybe switch from Rimadyl to Metacam?
> 
> You go little/big Rock man. We love you[/B]


Rocky is built like a tank... (and you would think so too if you had to carry him across a parking lot) and I think that includes his system too... We will certainly watch him closely tomorrow morning when he gets his first dose.

Spent $240 with his vet visit... then come home and switch on the TV to catch the news... great sound... but no picture. :smpullhair: 

Yes, we are one of the few families in America with a single TV...

My shopping for a new TV is sort of the family joke... I've been looking at flat screen HD TVs now ever since Peg has known me... but I've not yet bought anything... which will apparently change in the next few hours. 

Can I hyjack my own thread???


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Lot's of Prayers for Rocky still comin your way. rayer: Rimadyl can cause tummy upset so keep an eye out for that, be sure to give it to him with a little food. Being at home getting lot's of love can only help Rocky get better.
> 
> Hope he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Thanks. He is laying here under the desk taking it easy, so he isn't feeling 100%... but he isn't hiding from us and cowering as he was this morning, so I see that as good.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sounds like he will be ok :thumbsup: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I know Rocky has a way top go before he feels better.. it really does sound promising. Prayers will continue for the "little-guy"!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Rocky isn't well. I know how upsetting it is to have a sick furkid, I go off the deep end whenever mine are sick. I do hope the meds work & Rocky gets all better soon. Boo was on rimadyl for 10 days when he was just about a yr old. It worked wonders for him. But it is a dangerous drug for our furkids, so do be careful. Lots of prayers for sweet Rocky. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Steve and Peg I am so sorry that Rocky isn't feeling well. I hope it's just a swollen gland or something cuz my neighbor's black lab had a HUGE lump on the underside of his neck and the vet said it was just a swollen gland. I pray that he feels better soon and that it's nothing... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like Rocky is feeling a little better. Hopefully he will be 100% real soon.








Tell big old Rocky that we all wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad Rocky is doing better. Now go get a TV we have 5 in our house.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Just read your message ..definitely sounds like he had swollen glands..poor baby...will add him to my prayer list...glad he is doing better..they sure can scare us.....


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh I hope Rocky feels better quickly! Thanks for keeping us updated, I've been worried about him!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450061
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Hijack away, buddy. Good luck on the tv search. About 20 years ago, my aunt and uncle had just bought a condo in Florida and my uncle asked my aunt to buy a tv. She said that she wouldn't buy one without him. He said "What kind of wife are you that you won't buy your husband a TV?" :smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: (Maybe you had to be there...)

I'm really glad you found out was was wrong with Rocky, and I hope that he feels better and back to his old self very soon. Best to you, Peg and the clan.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450061
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ Yep, it's time for the new TV. My Bird has his own TV ~ LOL ~ I love TV :wub: 

Cosco has some rather nice, flat screens, plasmas, LCD's, all in Widescreen, at a decent price. I, also sell them, but, Cosco is huge, and has the same thing private labeled, in other words, same product, with a different model number, for much less.

Huggles to Rocky :grouphug: 

Now get to shopping!!!!

Good Lord, I can't go two minutes without the "tube" on. :new_shocked: 

And, Linda, your Uncle was right :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, I'm so glad that Rocky is feeling some better! And it sounds like it's nothing too serious. 

On the TV issue--my dad got a new LCD TV for Christmas. He lllllluuuuuuvvvvves it!!! My mom decided on LCD because the surface is less shiny than the plasmas she looked at. She was worried that there would be too much glare on the screen with the plasmas. The picture on his LCD is ah-maz-ing!!!

Josie says: That TV is so phenomenal that I even get fooled sometimes and start barking at it!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your sick puppy! (I call all dogs, regardless of age puppies). Anyway, I know this was & is a trying thing for you & Peg & hope that he gets back to normal real soon!!!!!

:grouphug: 

Donna


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: for Rocky , I hope he feels better soon . Sarah


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I just read this. I'm sorry Rocky wasn't feeling well but it sounds like he's improving. Hopefully the meds will help and he'll soon be back to old self. rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

rayer: i hope the meds are working! i will have rocky in my thoughts and prayer for a speedy recoverly.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh gosh Steve, I just now saw this thread. I am so sorry Rocky is not feeling well. I am glad that it does not sound too serious. I will say a few extra prayers for Rocky, you and Peg. Sending hugs and lots and lots of positive thoughts to your part of town.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Steve and Peg,
I'm sorry to hear that Rocky isn't well and I'll hope that the infection can be taken care of post haste. Good luck with the TV shopping. Like Deb, I love TV and my new house will have 9. OMG......even I can't believe it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that things are looking up for Rocky. I hope he continues to improve. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hopefully the Rock is on the mend! :grouphug: I feel relieved anyway..... :thumbsup: thank you for the update.


So what's up with the TV? Have you read up on them in Consumer's Report? I'm doing my homework....

I'm selling the boat - yep - and getting a BIG screen Plasma. I bought a 32" LCD for the livingroom and now I'm ready for the BIG boy (for the family room). Don't get me wrong, I'm not a couch potato, but my husband is quite a bit older than me - we don't use the boat as much as we should - but he does watch TV every day. 

.....Anyone want to buy a boat?


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> LOL ~ Yep, it's time for the new TV. My Bird has his own TV ~ LOL ~ I love TV :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, I can't go two minutes without the "tube" on. :new_shocked:[/B]


Me too!!! lol! the TV is ALWAYS on in my house! :aktion033: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve and Peg,
> I'm sorry to hear that Rocky isn't well and I'll hope that the infection can be taken care of post haste. Good luck with the TV shopping. Like Deb, I love TV and my new house will have 9. OMG......even I can't believe it![/B]



9 TVs.... :wub: Susan, IM me your address. I'll be over later... :chili: :chili: 

Or better yet (especially for you and your husband), I will IM you my address and you can send me a couple....  :HistericalSmiley: 



Rocky seems about the same as last night... He is still more low key than he normally is (which is pretty low key), but he is eating and he isn't cowering around us, so I know he is better than yesterday at this time. It still bothers us that we have no clue as to the source of this infection.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Steve, I will keep Rocky in my prayers...sounds like he is on the mend and will just take a little bit of time. :grouphug: to you and Peg.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve, I've heard of a pup getting these infections in their throats from chewing on something that sort of get's stuck in the tissue. One was a Lab that loved to chew sticks and a tiny 'splinter' ( actually not so tiny but not so big that it was noticed) poked into the tissue and it 'festered' into an abcess type thing.
The other incident that I can recall off hand was from a pooch chewing some plastic and a tiny piece of sharp plastic did the same thing. 
I can't recall which one they actually found the 'splintered object' ( how I don't know) the other the vet just asked if the pooch had been chewing sticks, wood, plastic etc.. and since he had been.. I believe it was assumed that was what it was. The meds cleared the infection and all was Ok so it must have dislodged somehow but don't recall the details.
Seems Rocky is a bit better ... has he tolerated the meds Ok?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, I've heard of a pup getting these infections in their throats from chewing on something that sort of get's stuck in the tissue. One was a Lab that loved to chew sticks and a tiny 'splinter' ( actually not so tiny but not so big that it was noticed) poked into the tissue and it 'festered' into an abcess type thing.
> The other incident that I can recall off hand was from a pooch chewing some plastic and a tiny piece of sharp plastic did the same thing.
> I can't recall which one they actually found the 'splintered object' ( how I don't know) the other the vet just asked if the pooch had been chewing sticks, wood, plastic etc.. and since he had been.. I believe it was assumed that was what it was. The meds cleared the infection and all was Ok so it must have dislodged somehow but don't recall the details.
> Seems Rocky is a bit better ... has he tolerated the meds Ok?[/B]


Rocky is a chewer... so that is certainly possible.

Yes, we made sure this morning that he had eaten before we gave him the pills and Peg said he seemed fine... He did greet me when I came home... but still slightly more subdued than normal.


----------



## Chicknde (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like Rocky is on the mend. Hope you guys can relax soon.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sounds like the Rockster is getting better :aktion033: :aktion033: I will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

rayer: I hope that Rocky will be 100% well soon. rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: So glad Rocky the Tank is feeling some better. The pills are probably making him feel not so good also. Hope it is all better very soon! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

The power of prayer at work again rayer: So glad it's nothing more serious :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope you get well soon Rocky. :grouphug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450061
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My daughter got a gland infection from eating a carmel candy lollipop. It just poked her in the side of the mouth and I guess left a little hole there. The next day she looked like a chipmunk. Glad Rocky is better. It took antibiotics to clear up. Do you have a TV yet?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve, how's the Rock?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, how's the Rock?[/B]


I'd say that he is his normal self Linda.


When I came home today, he was all excited (like everyone else was) and was back to using his size to keep everyone else pushed away from me... 


He'd make a great football player and he would be a GREAT blocker.... if his legs were just longer and he'd quit rolling over on his back so people near him rub his tummy... :blink:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Steve, how's the Rock?[/B]


ditto...popped in for an update....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm really glad to hear that he's back to the Rocky we know and love.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've been out of town and just saw this thread, glad to hear Rocky is better. Now re TVs, we just got a a Toshiba 40-something inch hi def LCD 1080 p TV after a lightening strike zapped the HP plasma TV we got in January, we were so happy, especially when we found the HP was no longer manufactured (no wonder we got such a deal on it) anyway, this TV has a better pic than the plasma, my DH says to tell you the most important thing is the aspect ratio, the higher the better, this is what makes the colors really pop. (I have no idea what I've just told you...)


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I too just saw this thread and am so happy that Rocky is feeing better so quickly!!

On the TV front, I'm with Tanner's mom on that one. W have a plasma and my parents just got an LCD....LCD is WAAAYYY better. One of the main reasons is that the plasma gases end up distintegrating after about 8-10 years. Plus LCD prices have come way down and you can go big with LCD now.

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I too just saw this thread and am so happy that Rocky is feeing better so quickly!!
> 
> On the TV front, I'm with Tanner's mom on that one. W have a plasma and my parents just got an LCD....LCD is WAAAYYY better. One of the main reasons is that the plasma gases end up distintegrating after about 8-10 years. Plus LCD prices have come way down and you can go big with LCD now.
> 
> Good luck in your search!![/B]



We are a few thousand dollars past the search stage now... :smcry: 

We are using a cheapo Vizio 32 in LCD from Costco right now and compared to our old analog set, we are in heaven. The end of next week our larger Sony Sony KDL46XBR4 & blu ray disk player should be here and that quite a lot better than even the Vizio.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will absolutely love the Blu ray. I'm afraid I can't tell a lot of different between the TVs, but the blu ray is impressive.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the Sony KDL40XBR4 and love it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Steve I have just seen this thread about Rocky, I am so sorry he has been under the weather, but very pleased to hear that he is almost back to normal, what a relief that must be for both yourself and Peg :grouphug: 
I am hoping he takes the Rimadyl ok too as it's a non steroidal anti-inflammatory, just make sure you keep an eye on him for any sign of side effects Steve. If he is eating ok and not throwing up or drinking to excess and peeing more than usual, or has bloody or dark stool, he is fine. I don't want to scare you but that is what made Scooby so sick in the first instance. It only took two weeks to almost destroy his system. Not all dogs have the same side effects but it pays to know what to look for and if he shows any sign of ill effect stop the drug immediately and consult your vet. I am sure your vet would have given you a list of what to look for if he does have a bad reaction.

Now on the note of the TV, we have the tele on 24/7 in our house too, hubby is a bad sleeper and more often than not falls asleep in his recliner, Scooby parked there along with him. We have two upstairs and two downstairs, one at the bar, a small one, and the Pioneer 50" Plasma HDTV attatched to the wall. We have Bose surround sound and we love it. That is hubby's football tv and we watch movies etc with it too, we love it. We went to Best Buy to buy a couple of computer games and came home several thousand dollars poorer, and no games :HistericalSmiley: Oh well we love the TV and all the little extras we bought along with it, ie the Logitech remote, now that is a great toy in itself, it controls everything that goes with that TV, not a cheap toy but oh well what the heck, you only live once they say :HistericalSmiley: 

Big hugs to Rocky :grouphug: :grouphug: I am so happy to see he is throwing his weight around again, that has to be a very good sign :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> We are a few thousand dollars past the search stage now... :smcry:
> 
> We are using a cheapo Vizio 32 in LCD from Costco right now and compared to our old analog set, we are in heaven. The end of next week our larger Sony Sony KDL46XBR4 & blu ray disk player should be here and that quite a lot better than even the Vizio.[/B]


This is good. You go from a 1 tv house to a 2 tv house with blu ray. WOW!!!!

Steve my shopping list is enroute to you via PM, okie dokie? After all, whats a few more thousand dollars spent. :biggrin:


----------

